# XM Press Release 3/2/07



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> *The XM Customer Promise: XM Reaffirms Customer Commitment During Merger Approval Process*
> 
> WASHINGTON, March 2 /PRNewswire/ -- XM Satellite Radio, which recently joined Sirius in announcing plans to merge to form the nation's premier audio entertainment service, today put a stake in the ground to remain focused on existing consumers and prospective subscribers by announcing the XM Customer Promise. This Promise was issued to XM's more than 7.6 million existing subscribers and to consumers who are considering purchasing the industry- leading XM service.
> 
> ...


Source: http://xmradio.mediaroom.com/index.php?s=press_releases&item=1426


----------



## Mrpalmer420 (Jan 9, 2007)

Nick said:


> Source: http://xmradio.mediaroom.com/index.php?s=press_releases&item=1426


It's nice to see OnA openly mentioned in a letter. but i must remember that companies lie.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

The "best of both companies programming" does not mean "all of both companies programming."

It means that sombody besides the customer will decide what is "best."

Someone's gonna lose something.


----------



## ApK (Mar 6, 2006)

Mrpalmer420 said:


> It's nice to see OnA openly mentioned in a letter. but i must remember that companies lie.


They lie, but they also get misinformation internaly, so hopefully they will cancel out, towit:

The Answer is YES, the underling screws up the message and tells his boss NO, the boss lies to the public and says YES.

On average it works out, but then the Answer will change in a few weeks anyway.
You be sure of one thing: they will do whatever they think will make them the most money.


----------

